# painting the floor



## Miami_Chris (Apr 6, 2010)

first post here, awsome forum. well i have a 14ft skiff that i am fixing up. i am currently in the process of removing the old paint off the floor of the skiff and adding some next paint.

we have been sanding, scraping, and trying to get all the old paint off, but its a pain in the ass and extremely time consuming. is there anything that can get this paint off completely a little bit quicker than doing it inch by inch? 

also the paint were using is sanitred, it had good reviews online, just wondering if anyone here has used it?? 









this is the boat when we first got it, shes stripped right now though, hopefully shell be ready sooner than later


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Old fashioned paint scraper and sanding.
I don't use chemical strippers on fiberglass hulls.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I’m using something called Durabak (it’s the bed liner for boats. Others here say good things about it. No heavy prep work required just sand it down with 40 grit sand paper, wipe it down with xylene cleaner and paint it. You can paint another color on top of it if you want but it comes in several colors.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mudd_minnow said:


> I’m using something called Durabak (it’s the bed liner for boats. Others here say good things about it. No heavy prep work required just sand it down with 40 grit sand paper, wipe it down with xylene cleaner and paint it. You can paint another color on top of it if you want but it comes in several colors.


Good grief - from looking at the thread the project was abandoned 11 years ago.


----------

